# Win Free Passes to SEMA: 800 Available



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

The eagerly anticipated 2011 SEMA Show is being held from November 1-4, and the show is offering free passes to this year's show to the first 800 enthusiasts who fill in and submit an online after market survey.

SEMA will host a limited number of automotive enthusiast VIPs on Thursday November 3, 2011. The VIPs will participate in the short survey and then will be able to check out all that SEMA has to offer. Participants will get to see the best new products and hottest vehicles, the automotive aftermarket has to offer. The SEMA Show is not open to the general public, making these tickets even more exclusive.Check out more info on the free passes here!

More: *Win Free Passes to SEMA: 800 Available* on AutoGuide.com


----------

